# !BITTE UM HILFE! Schulaufgabe lösen



## Andreas D. (25. Jun 2006)

Hallo an Alle!

Ich habe jetzt keine Zeit mich anzumelden, werde ich heute Abend machen!
Jetzt erstmal meine Frage:

Ich (15 Jahre, 9 Klasse) habe letztes Halbjahr die Programmier-Sprache JAVA als Zusatzfach gewählt. Meine Erwartungen gingen aber schon bei der ersten Stunde den Bach runter. Es liegt nicht am Lehrer, der übrigens sehr freundlich ist, sondern einfach der sprachlichen Verständigung. Unser Lehrer ist Araber und sein Akzent lässt und eigentlich jedes Wort verschwinden, daher auch mein Problem: Ich versteh es einfach nicht. So, jetzt ist am Donnerstag Notenschluss und das Wahlfach JAVA ist Versetzungsrelevant. Wir haben etwas zum programmieren bekommen, ich habe schon alles versucht aber ich bekomme einfach nichts hin! Ich möchte keine 6 im Zeugniss haben, deswegen melde ich mich hier, damit Ihr mir helfen könnt. 

Hier die Aufgabe ( Ich schreibe jetzt einfach alles ab was auf dem Blatt steht, dass uns unser Lehrer gegeben hat ) :

Aufgabe zum Programmieren:

Es soll ein Programm entstehen, dass ein Gleichungssystem mit zwei Gleichungen und zwei Unbekannten löst.
Das Gleichungssystem:

ax + by = c
dx + ey = f

Für unsere Zwecke reicht es auch, wenn wir sofort eine Formel zur Lösung angeben und diese durch ein Programm implementieren.

Die Formel ist:


x = ce - fb           y = af - dc
      _____       ;         ______  

     ae - db                 ae - db


Die "_____" sollen Bruchstriche darstellen.


Also muss man abfragen (mit einer if - Anweisung), ob der Nenner in beiden Formeln 0 ist oder nicht.

D.h.: if((ae - db)!=0) usw. ...
Falls die if-Abfrage false ist, also der Nenner ist gleich 0, dann muss man die Meldung: Das Gleichungssystem wird im Unterricht näher Untersucht.

Mit dieser Meldung ist das Gleichungssystem zwar nicht geläst, aber für das Feststellen, ob ihr mit den Abfragen im Programm umgehen könnt oder nicht.

Viel Erfolg beim Programmieren!


So das ganze muss ich bis allerspätestens Dienstag haben, sonst bekomm ich die 6!

Ich hoffe jemand von euch kann mir BITTE BITTE die ganze Aufgabe lösen und genau erklären wie ich alles genau dem Lehrer zeigen muss etc!

VIELEN, VIELEN DANK IM VORRAUS!!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Andreas Damian


----------



## AlArenal (25. Jun 2006)

Du hättest die Forumregeln lesen sollen. Wir machen keine Hausaufgaben!

Du klatscht uns die Aufgabe hin und präsentierst nicht den Hauch eines eigenen Ansatzes. Da sind wir nicht so gut drauf zu sprechen.


----------



## Guest (25. Jun 2006)

Aber was soll ich denn machen wenn ich keine Ahnung habe? ... Na toll -_-


----------



## AlArenal (25. Jun 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber was soll ich denn machen wenn ich keine Ahnung habe? ... Na toll -_-



Wenn du am Ende des Schuljahres keine Ahnung hast, würde ich sagen solltest du die Früchte deiner nicht gemachten Mühen ernten. Da du erwähntest dass es versetzungsrelevant ist, gehe ich davon aus, dass das dein Versuch ist noch was zu retten - und das sollen andere für dich machen. Ich kann die Situation mit deinem Java-Lehrer nicht beurteilen, aber wenn du derzeit Gefahr läufst hängen zu bleiben, dürfte das kaum am Lehrer eines einzelnen Faches liegen.

Meine Nichte hat sich gestern entschlossen freiwillig die 9 nochmal zu machen, anstatt in die Nachprüfung zu gehen. Vielleicht solltest du auch lernen die Konsequenzen zu tragen. "toll" oder nicht, aber immer alles auf die bösen unfähigen  Lehrer zu schieben ist ein wenig zu einfach...


----------



## foobar (25. Jun 2006)

1. Bitte immer aussagekräftige Titel verwenden.
2. Wenn du von Anfang an Probleme in dem Fach hattest, warum fängst du erst jetzt an was dagegen zu tun?
3. Es ist nicht besonders intelligent hier darum zu bitten, daß jemand deine Hausaufgaben erledigt und dann deinen vollständigen Namen anzugeben. Vielleicht ist dein Lehrer ja ein User dieser Community *ggg*
4. Wir machen keine Hausaufgaben.


----------



## jagdfalke (25. Jun 2006)

meld dich mal unter icq 240712485, wenn ich n' 20er auf meim Konto seh, schreib ich dir den Wisch 

mfg
jagdfalke


----------



## L-ectron-X (25. Jun 2006)

Und damit
*verschoben*
und
*Titlel angepasst*


----------



## Andreas D. (25. Jun 2006)

Aha.. ich hatte in dem halben Jahr vllt ungelogen 5 Stunden Unterricht .. In der Zeit hat er uns nix beigebracht und jetzt verlangt er sowas. Klar, ich bin selbst dafür verantwortlich, die ganze Klasse kapiert nichts. Ich habe gedacht hier könnte mir jemand helfen aber das war wohl falsch gedacht :-(


----------



## stevo (25. Jun 2006)

Helfen != Alles machen. Fang selber an zu denken dann hilft auch jemand. Wenn du nicht willst oder kannst ist das dein Problem dein Gejammer interessiert niemanden.


----------



## jagdfalke (25. Jun 2006)

www.javabuch.de

Nach den ersten paar Kapitens müsstest du die obige Aufgabe eigentlich schon lösen können. Das ist nen Sache von max. einem Tag und dann hast du das drauf.

mfg
jagdfalke


----------



## Soulfly (26. Jun 2006)

Und außerdem kann man ja mal einen Tip geben, oder?

Also du kannst 2-dimensionale Arrays benutzen und sie als sozusagen als matrizen benutzen.
Dann wendest einfach den Gauss-Algorithmus an.

Is eigentl. nur Mathe wie ich finde, simplest!

Und zu deinem Lehrer, deiner Situation, Java lernt man nicht nur in der KLasse. Java ist eine Programmiersprache
und keine Geschichte, die man in der Stunde liest. Also muss auch zu Hause ausprobiert werden und getestet werden.
Und wenn du dich selber informiert hättest, muss ja nicht gleich ein Buch sein, hättest du diese Aufgabe in knapp 20-30 Min lösen können.
Denk mal drüber nach! Falls du denn auf nem Gymnasium bist, hast du ja noch Zeit dein lernverhalten umzustellen 

MfG
Soulfly


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (3. Jul 2006)

Mit jedem dieser Threads steigt die Angst um meine Rente  :autsch:


----------



## Jockel (3. Jul 2006)

Bist du schon so alt, dass du wirklich noch auf Rente hoffst? ;-)


----------



## dabidu (11. Jul 2006)

ey seit doch nicht gemein... 

wir können ihm ja beim ansatz der Aufgabe helfen, damit er ein bisel anfangen kann... 

bitte hilf ihm doch man........... seit nicht lebsch...


----------



## dabidu (11. Jul 2006)

also 

so könnte man anfange

schreib einfach 

public class Gleichunsgssystem {
                        public static void main(String[] args) {
                System.out.println("Und jetzt bist du dran... ");

        }
}


----------



## Guest (11. Jul 2006)

```
public class SystemOfEquation {

    public static void main(String[] args) {
    		new SystemOfEquation();
    }
 
    public SystemOfEquation() {

		double[] result = calc(1,2,3,4,5,6);
		if(result != null) {
			System.out.println("x = "+result[0]);
			System.out.println("y = "+result[1]);
		} else {
                        System.out.println("Nicht loesbar.");
   		}

    }


    private  double[] calc(double a, double b, double c, double d, double e, double f)  {
                double div = -d*b+a*e;
   		if(div != 0) { 
          		double y = (a*f-d*c) / div;
	        	double x = (f-e*y) / d;
                	return new double[] {x, y};
                }
		return null;
    }

}
```


----------



## dabidu (12. Jul 2006)

ey das ist aber krass.... 

geht es nicht einfacher, bitte jetzt leichter... ich möchte es auch verstehen .... 


```
warum hast du das main getrennt: 
                  public static void main(String[] args) { 
                          new SystemOfEquation(); 
                  }
```

ich hätte das ganze in den Main geschrieben, warum hast du es nicht gemacht....

also so jetzt hast du eine Klasse erstellt oder


```
public SystemOfEquation() { 

      double[] result = calc(1,2,3,4,5,6); 
      if(result != null) { 
         System.out.println("x = "+result[0]); 
         System.out.println("y = "+result[1]); 
      } else { 
                        System.out.println("Nicht loesbar."); 
         } 

    }
```

????????????????????

hmmm interessant............ kannst du es auch ein bisel erklären...  

hmm und dann ausgerechnet... mit klasse cal

_[Edit by Beni: Codetags eingefügt]_


----------



## dabidu (12. Jul 2006)

ey andi hoffentlich hilf dir das 

obwohl es komisch ist ... ich hätte mir noch gewünscht... 

die Zahlen einzutippen und es auszugeben...

gegebenfalls dass es auch ausrechnet

kann man das noch einfügen


----------



## Soulfly (13. Jul 2006)

Aha! Sehr komisch das ganze! Hast du jemals wirklich klassen benutzt?


```
public class SystemOfEquation {
```
Hier wird die Klasse erstellt!



```
public static void main(String[] args) {
          new SystemOfEquation();
    }
```
Die main-Methode macht die Klasse ausführbar und das new erstellt eine neue Referenz von SystemOfEquation und
ruft somit den Konstruktor dieser auf.



```
public SystemOfEquation() {

      double[] result = calc(1,2,3,4,5,6);
      if(result != null) {
         System.out.println("x = "+result[0]);
         System.out.println("y = "+result[1]);
      } else {
                        System.out.println("Nicht loesbar.");
         }

    }
```
Und hier haben wir auch schon den Konstruktor der Calc aufruft und das Ergebnis ausgibt.


```
private  double[] calc(double a, double b, double c, double d, double e, double f)  {
                double div = -d*b+a*e;
         if(div != 0) {
                double y = (a*f-d*c) / div;
              double x = (f-e*y) / d;
                   return new double[] {x, y};
                }
      return null;
    }

}
```
Und das ist naja die calc-Methode zum Berechnen. Dazu sag ich jetzt aber nichts, war ja schließlich Hausaufgabe 
Findet man aber in jedem guten Buch oder einfach mal google zu dem Thema.

MfG
Soulfly


----------

